# Upgraded radiator?



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Im looking to replace my radiator as one of the end tanks is starting to have a slight leak so Im wondering what "upgrade" options are out there. I saw that Mishimoto makes for the 1.8ts does this fit our TT very well? Are there other better options? Any info is much appreciated. THanks


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Get this (don't forget the 82C thermostat) and be done for much less then mishimoto: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/ES2562371/


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Radiator/ES2102240/

That's the one you want.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Radiator/ES2102240/
> 
> That's the one you want.



Oh, good call Adam, I got the wrong link. It seems they got rid of the 3 row radiator unit. I wonder if it's slimmer or more effective than the 3 row?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3-Row_Radiator/



Interesting to see that the part number is the same for the OEM radiator on ebay? Is it really better at cooling than OEM? On ecs's site it lists OEM as 1J0121253*AD* and the upgraded one as 1J0121253*P* maybe some cars already came equipped with the uprated unit?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...1J0121253P&_nkw=1J0121253P&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Oh, good call Adam, I got the wrong link. It seems they got rid of the 3 row radiator unit. I wonder if it's slimmer or more effective than the 3 row?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3-Row_Radiator/
> 
> ...


It's slimmer but definitely not more effective than the thicker 3 row. I got great results with the 3 row unit and it would be a shame if they are not selling it anymore.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ECS has the P labeled as a two row in the title but a three row in the description. The pics are just like they were in the discontinued three row listing clearly showing the increased thickness.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'd have to call them and confirm, maybe the OP can do that for us?


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Connected with Aaron @ ECS via email regarding the radiator; he told me it is a 3 row radiator. I looked at the ECS page again this morning and it is now listed as 3 row.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Engine/Cooling/Radiator/ES2102240/

I've ordered one and will confirm when it arrives.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it the same one for the 225/180?


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Is it the same one for the 225/180?


Same unit is listed under both the 180 and 225. Also same for MKIV VW.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Application Guide

Make Model Submodel Engine
Audi TT MKI All 180HP
Audi TT MKI All 225HP
Volkswagen 337/20AE All All
Volkswagen Golf IV All 1.8T
Volkswagen Golf IV All 2.0
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 12v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All 1.8T
Volkswagen Jetta IV All 2.0
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 12v
Volkswagen Jetta IV GLI All All


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Seems this is NLA?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

Heres one:

http://www.Urotuning.com/Radiator-Mk4-1-8T-2-0L-VR6-12v-3-row-p/1j0121253s.htm

and ECS

https://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3-Row_Radiator/ES2102241/


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Teeguzi said:


> Connected with Aaron @ ECS via email regarding the radiator; he told me it is a 3 row radiator. I looked at the ECS page again this morning and it is now listed as 3 row.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Engine/Cooling/Radiator/ES2102240/
> 
> ...


Erm, on my end it's still listed as a 2 row radiator.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Erm, on my end it's still listed as a 2 row radiator.


Same here


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*I posted this 3 years ago…*

I'd have to agree that the unit they are selling is a 2 row, the unit I purchased was too narrow to be a 3 row.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> I'd have to agree that the unit they are selling is a 2 row, the unit I purchased was too narrow to be a 3 row.


Yes, the fins are longer making the radiator appear thicker. I "might" have better efficiency from this, but it's not a true 3 row.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Radiator/ES2102240/
> 
> That's the one you want.


Replaced my old OEM one with the two row. Cools very well for track use.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Replaced my old OEM one with the two row. Cools very well for track use.


What temps do you see? I saw a peak of 112*C on my last track day with this radiator.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> What temps do you see? I saw a peak of 112*C on my last track day with this radiator.


In the past I was seeing upwards of 250°F with the stock radiator, I now see only 200°F MAX full load on a harder track.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> In the past I was seeing upwards of 250°F with the stock radiator, I now see only 200°F MAX full load on a harder track.


Anything specific done to help those numbers other than the radiator? I installed the same unit Jan of '14, have no FMIC (OEM SMIC), 82*C thermostat. Anything done to "shroud" the radiator? License plate bumper insert removed? What am I doing wrong? :laugh: I noticed during the last oil change some areas that could be sealed up to improve flow through the radiator, but haven't done any of it yet.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Anything specific done to help those numbers other than the radiator? I installed the same unit Jan of '14, have no FMIC (OEM SMIC), 82*C thermostat. Anything done to "shroud" the radiator? License plate bumper insert removed? What am I doing wrong? :laugh: I noticed during the last oil change some areas that could be sealed up to improve flow through the radiator, but haven't done any of it yet.


82°C thermostat, tyrol smics, stock fan switch, no AC. Running a Mocal 16 row oil cooler with the water oil exchanger. Your right on the ducting, there is a huge room for improvement. Going to work on that this winter with brake ducts.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> 82°C thermostat, tyrol smics, stock fan switch, no AC. Running a Mocal 16 row oil cooler with the water oil exchanger. Your right on the ducting, there is a huge room for improvement. Going to work on that this winter with brake ducts.


Ahhh, ok, no AC condensor in front, and the oil cooler still married to coolant. Oil cooler is on my list fir the first of the year also. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> What am I doing right?


Fixed for you! What you are doing is pushing the car hard enough to find the physical limitations of the married oil/coolant system. I have a plethora of mods to help with cooling and still find the limit at the end of a 35 min run at full bore. 




20v master said:


> Oil cooler is on my list fir the first of the year also. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Adam, 

If you want some dimensions for making L brackets for a Mocal 13 row and how I mounted to the crash bar I am more than welcome to send them your way. Makes the install easy even with AC.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Adam,
> 
> If you want some dimensions for making L brackets for a Mocal 13 row and how I mounted to the crash bar I am more than welcome to send them your way. Makes the install easy even with AC.


I'll actually have a 13 row Mocal.  Had it for years and never fitted to my GTI. I'll PM you my email. :beer: 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Fixed for you! What you are doing is pushing the car hard enough.....
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Going to try to hit Road Atlanta in December, though it should be cooler by then.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> Adam,
> 
> If you want some dimensions for making L brackets for a Mocal 13 row and how I mounted to the crash bar I am more than welcome to send them your way. Makes the install easy even with AC.


:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Going to try to hit Road Atlanta in December, though it should be cooler by then.


Too cool to be a proper representation of the conditions during normal racing season in the summer. But data is data...


----------

